# Klunker Help Needed!



## Cooper S.

I want to build a klunker style bike, but the problem is I've never built a custom bike before. I just picked up a mead ranger frame set on here, and I need to know what parts work best; especially the wheels. I want to put aluminum or alloy rims with 2.125 tires, but I don't know what rims would be best. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## the tinker

Lots of clunkers here on the Cabe. Use the search function on your rims and tires. You can go back and view past posts in this thread and see what others have done. Also check out the rat rod bikes site. If you see something particular that you like on someone's bike here on the Cabe you can send them a personal message and ask them about it.You might get an answer , you might not but it's worth the try.

 Have fun and welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## CrazyDave

Did this come with 28" tires originally.


----------



## bairdco

If you want to go vintage late 70's, early 80's bmx cruiser/klunker, Araya 7x alloy rims are the way to go. Not cheap.

If you want an earlier, "period correct" klunker, CMC steel rims, 11 or 12g spokes, bendix red band coaster brake, and an Atom drum up front, with Colson bladed forks and motorcycle handlebars.

The great thing about klunkers, is there's no "right" way to do it. The pioneers of mountain biking used anything and everything they could find to build up a bike capable of handling downhill bombing runs.


----------



## fordmike65

I'm not familiar with that era of cycling, but I've gathered that a "Klunker" is one of the first mountain bikes. A (prewar)frame that has been modded with the addition of a mulitspeed cassette(possibly from a 10spd?) & a "Bomber" is a single speed bike with front brakes intended for downhill riding. Is that correct?


----------



## bairdco

Depends on who you ask, I guess. A lot of bikes were modified with gears. I've seen sturmey three speeds, bendix kickbacks, and multi geared freewheeled bikes (pre cassette days,) so there really is no absolutely correct way of building one.

The DX frame seemed like the prevailing choice back then, though.


----------



## the tinker

There is a lot of lee-way in the the tern "Clunker". In my day any beat up ballooner that was fender-less was considered a clunker.  Here is a couple photos of one of my clunkers. This bike is definitely a "Down hill bomber."
Make the bike the way you want it. There is no right or wrong. Just have fun doing it.


----------



## bairdco

Yup. Klunkers are a blast.

Here's mine (again.) DX frame, araya rims, and a bunch of vintage bmx parts.


----------



## pedal_junky

Everyone has pretty much covered it. Here's just about everything you wanted to know about the bikes and history of "klunkin".

http://clunkers.net/ 


Here's one I built for a friend of mine.


----------



## fordmike65

Then I suppose this is a form of Klunker or Bomber. Built from spare parts I had lying around. I plan to install a 2 spd rear hub, newer front hub and alum rims soon. Might go with a new 3pc crankset conversion too when funds permit.


----------



## Cooper S.

Thanks, I've been to those websites before, but I wanted to explore all options, I really don't care that much about period correctness. Is there anything better than araya's?


----------



## Cooper S.

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 357750 Then I suppose this is a form of Klunker or Bomber. Built from spare parts I had lying around. I plan to install a 2 spd rear hub, newer front hub and alum rims soon. Might go with a new 3pc crankset conversion too when funds permit.



Which rims are you looking at? Also that thing is killer


----------



## pedal_junky

Here's my budget build. Reproduction drop center rims, cad spokes and a nice set of vintage hubs.


----------



## bairdco

As far as vintage alloy rims go, there's araya and harder to find ukia. 

You can buy all sorts of new alloys, from weinmann, sun ringle, etc.

Also, Worksman has a heavy duty alloy clincher with 11g spokes, available with drum brakes that's pretty indestructible.


----------



## fordmike65

bairdco said:


> As far as vintage alloy rims go, there's araya and harder to find ukia.
> 
> You can buy all sorts of new alloys, from weinmann, sun ringle, etc.
> 
> Also, Worksman has a heavy duty alloy clincher with 11g spokes, available with drum brakes that's pretty indestructible.




I had a nice set of those laced to a 3spd. Shoulda kept them


----------



## fordmike65

Cooper S. said:


> Which rims are you looking at? Also that thing is killer



Thanks. Trying to keep this build on a tight budget, so hoping to use some aluminum Electra dropcenters I had lying around.


----------



## mike j

I've picked up some decent aluminum rims from mountain bikes that were dropped off at the local metal recyclers. Hoops, spokes & maybe a good tube for next to nothing.


----------



## Cooper S.

mike j said:


> I've picked up some decent aluminum rims from mountain bikes that were dropped off at the local metal recyclers. Hoops, spokes & maybe a good tube for next to nothing.



Yeah, I've been looking around at junk mountain bikes for the same reason


----------

